
Apple Offers to Replace iPads with MacBooks in Maine State Classrooms - drey
http://www.macrumors.com/2016/05/23/apple-replace-ipads-macbooks-classrooms/
======
joezydeco
Our PTA donated an entire array of iPads to the school. Probably $20K worth of
pads/charging stands/secure carts. Took 2-3 years of saving and fundraisers to
get there.

Over the last 18-24 months the classrooms have been introducing Google Docs
and Chromebooks. Now the district is purchasing a mess of Chromebooks on their
own. Every kid has been given their own gApps account. The iPads are going to
gather dust, as far as I can tell.

I can totally understand why. The laptops are way more functional for what the
kids are doing in the classroom. iOS is (finally) catching up to the needs of
education with things like the multiple-login enable, but it's too little too
late.

A lot of parents, myself included, are _extremely_ pissed off at the moment.
Maybe we should get in on this.

------
Isamu
Our school district uses iPads with young, elementary school kids. Works out
fine.

Middle and high school kids use chromebooks instead. Works out fine.

Should not be surprising or controversial that there are appropriate and
inappropriate uses for technology.

For high school students, the iPad Pro is great in art class. Again not
surprising.

------
Benjamin_Dobell
Tablets are for consumption. Computers are for creation.

It's been the case since the iPad 1 came out. Perhaps it'll change in the
future, but this really shouldn't be of surprise to anyone.

~~~
spdustin
Respectfully, I've "created" on every iPad I've owned since the first. I write
docs in Pages, create music in GarageBand, design web site graphics in
Pixelmator, and edit code in Coda (and Prompt/Emacs).

Tablets make it _easy_ to consume, but do not fool yourself into thinking
that's all they can do. My iPad Pro is more capable than the laptop I owned
two years ago, and costs less as well.

~~~
halviti
You're definitely an outlier though, and no one is saying that it's not
possible, it's just that the interface of a tablet (or lack thereof) presents
an un-necessary hurdle that needs to be overcome.

My company is responsible for a number of different school districts, and I've
seen this happen at all of them, despite them being warned about the outcome
beforehand.

